# Wondering what other pets people have....



## Bel03 (Jul 15, 2011)

I thought i would just see what different kinds of 'babies' you all have......
In our home we have 2 dogs, (a staffy named Brocky & a maltese x shi tzu named Bruce) 3 cats, (Bella, Benny & Marli) 2 cockatiles, (Star & Thunder) 2 guinea pigs, (pebbles & bam bam) a desert scorpion, (aussie) a MILLION fish, of many kinds (these are my partners hobby) & my little Bredli, Matilda. I also have 2 human babies, Tiarne is 9 going on 22  & Izaiah is almost 6 & full of attitude! I love all my babies!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 15, 2011)

I believe human babies are called kids lol. But it sounds like you have alot of pets. We just have the simple dog & cat. Plus my 5 snakes. Only started as 1 snake. Quickly turned into 5 lol.


----------



## najanaja (Jul 15, 2011)

well apart from all the snakes and lizards i have...

in now simple, no longer have all the birds and fish,

but i do have a few hunders scorpians all names ''fluffy and cuddles''
and 2 dogs ''sampei'' is a maltese/shi tzu and ''gypsy'' a jack russel/ foxy
plus at any one moment i have between 20 - 300 rats, but the only name that get is ''dinner'' apart from the kids having tgeir few favorites that become breeders.


----------



## Bel03 (Jul 15, 2011)

I knew there was a word for my mini me's! :lol: I think its actually children though.....'kids' isnt technically correct either! But yes we have our own mini farm going on, i couldnt live happily without pets, they keep me busy but also keep me very entertained! I only just got my first snake, however im already certain that i will have more before too long! What kinds of snakes to u have abnrma91?

LOL najanaja @ 'dinner'......& 'fluffy & cuddles' for your scorpions.....i like it!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 15, 2011)

Bel711 I have 1 normal Darwin, 1 albino Darwin, 1 diamond, 1 hypo bredli and 1 normal bredli (normal bredli for sale in for sale section if someone wants a awesome looking bredli). 
I am planning on getting a female albino early next year for my albino male. 
Plus I think your right. Children is the term for them lol


----------



## Bel03 (Jul 15, 2011)

Children/human babies....i love them no matter what they are called! Awesome snakes you have, & yes, that is a beautiful Bredli u are selling.....im sure you wont have a problem!


----------



## ittybitty (Jul 15, 2011)

I show and breed dogs, so I have 10 Pomeranians, 12 German Shepherds, 3 Italian Greyhounds, I also have 1 Rosella, 1 canary, 4 budgies, 4 isa brown chooks, 1 cat. 

As far as reptiles go, I have Costa -4yr old coastal male, Blubell - coastal female, Xavier, Lucy & Leroy - Coastal x Jungle babies, Shakira - Darwin juvenile, Monty - Striped Coastal, Basil - Darwin Hatchie, Bonnie - childreni female, Nike - Bearded Dragon, and as of Saturday will have my new striped coastal girl from QLD  So excited.


----------



## Bel03 (Jul 15, 2011)

WOW, thats a nice collection of pets you have! & your dogs are so cute! My neighbours have pomperanians, they are such sweethearts! I have just studded out my maltese x shi tzu for the second time, Bruce & his girlfriend "angel" make adorable puppies, i would keep them all if i could!


----------



## cactus2u (Jul 15, 2011)

2 dogs 1 neapolitain female[security system] & 1 male Lhassa apso[alarm system] & son has a siamese fighting fish.
Adult pair of coastals & 2 adult olives make up our household . Should have quite a few more snakes if the breeding plan goes as planned


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Jul 15, 2011)

1 dog, 11 rats (3-4 preg), 3 snakes, 3 lizards, 1 bird, 212 inverts


----------



## Bel03 (Jul 15, 2011)

Everyone has great little 'families'! Good to see such a variety!


----------



## leeroy1983 (Jul 15, 2011)

In my little zoo I have 3 snakes, 3 water dragons, 4 Cats, 2 dogs, 2 turtles, 10 frogs, 2 geckos, 1 bluey, 1 sugar glider who I'm seeking a friend for and I almost forgot a freshwater fish tank and 2 marine fish tanks. My friends are starting to think I'm a little weird.


----------



## fugawi (Jul 15, 2011)

1x Central Beardie, 1x Eastern beardie, 2x Water Dragons, 2x Eastern Blueys, 1x Water Skink, 3x Leaf Tailed Geckos and since last night 2 albino Bunnies. I also have a 4 foot fish tank with various tropical fishes.


----------



## Bel03 (Jul 15, 2011)

Great pets leeroy1983 (i assume u were born the same yr as me! ) your friends just havent realised that pets are nicer then people!  We have hundreds of freshwater tanks.......my partner breeds oscars, flower horns, riverlatis (?), jack dempsey's, convicts, angels & all types of bristlenose cat fish! (we have our first peppermint nest now, & are super excited as this is where the money starts getting better......although he is doing extrememly well with the others!)

fugawi, thats a cool collection of lizards! & bunnies.....how sweet!


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Jul 15, 2011)

Like to see there's plenty of animal lovers out there!I have 2 dogs Lexi the shih-tzu and Nelly the PomxChihuahua, 2 cats and currently 7 snakes (5 of which are adopted bad feeders) and until last week a duck. Unfortunately he had to go to a new home as he couldn't use his coop I purchased so I'm now becoming a rabbit foster carer!


----------



## Lielah (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi ALL, 

KIDS are the term for goat babies LOL

I have to leave ALL of my babies in South African when I came to Aus : (

We had an African Grey Parrot (only god know who taught him to swear, lol) Picture below is an illustration from the net NOT our parrot (Photo of parrot below)

My beautiful horse named Basic Obsession aka ‘Sassy’, 
2 dogs; Patches (fox terrier) and Tintin (black maltese) , 
3 cats; Ben (Burmese), Mia (Persian) and Tequila (Persian X) 
and many fish and Koi

*Now* I just have my lovely Bengal Boy ‘Spoiled Sultan’ aka Sultan or ‘pusspuss’ (last photo below.. of spotty cat)

And 2 Burmese who now live with my parents as Sultan is a buly (X-stud)!
Thuli (F-light chocolate) and Tumi (M-Brown) 
(Photos 1 and 3)

Photo 2 below is Thuli after she broke her arm from falling from the 7th story of a building :|(which has healed fine now-just a small limp)


And Male Darwin Albino on the way : ))

....and a wish list of cause!


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 15, 2011)

I also have a thread on this. But I'll put my growing family on this one too....
In this house= Myself, my man and his 3 kids.

1 Male Coastal Carpet Python- Harlequin
2 Centralian Carpet Pythons- Poseidon and Prometheus
1 Female Olive Python- Alecia
3 Stimsons Pythons- Mikey, Jumanji & Delilah
2 Black-Headed Pythons- Romeo & Jeweliette
3 Jungle Pythons- Tarzan, Jane & Kaa
2 Diamond Pythons & 1 Female Albino Darwin ON THE WAY
2 Eastern Water Dragons- Eragon & Saphira
2 Central Bearded Dragons- Taz & Norbit
2 Blotched Blue Tongues- Boris & Blueberry
2 Eastern Blue Tongues- Artemis & Nemesis
1 Cunningham Skink- T-Rex
5 Spotted Marsh Frogs
3 Pink Tongued Skinks
1 Short neck Turtle- Trance
1 Long neck Turtle- Dance
1 Broad-shelled River Turtle- Franklin
13 Green Tree Frogs
14 Southern Brown Tree Frogs
1 Ridge-tailed Monitor- Sprinkles
1 Sand Monitor- Bailey
AND Fish  + Breeding tubs of mealworms, snails, woodies & flies.
Wishlist is rather large.
I recently discovered that I want a decent bird too.


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Jul 15, 2011)

Oops I forgot my beardies too! Lol


----------



## Cyann (Jul 15, 2011)

I got
2 cats, Milly (girl) Simba (boy) they always play fight and their ragdolls (look it up on google) i have 2 dogs Maggie (girl) Zac (boy) gold retrievers 1 spotted python Sabir (girl)


----------



## Bel03 (Jul 15, 2011)

Great pets, with some great names! Taraleigh.....im sorry, i know you guys dont like ppl starting threats that others have started.....i didnt see yours! Nice collection at your zoo house too by the way!  Cyann, i love ragdolls, they are a beautiful cat! I have 2 chinchilla's, & a moggie, but she is more pampered then the boys.....a real little miss she is!


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 15, 2011)

I have centipedes :?
Getting a dog or cat soon, if my mum can be bothered.


----------



## Bel03 (Jul 15, 2011)

:lol: sometimes us mum's can suck a bit hey snakeluvver! Centipedes are a pretty cool pet though! Goodluck with your dog or cat!


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 15, 2011)

Two dogs, two parents, 11 fish and 3 frogs (they aren't reptiles)


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 15, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> :lol: sometimes us mum's can suck a bit hey snakeluvver! Centipedes are a pretty cool pet though! Goodluck with your dog or cat!


Yeah I'm in desperate need of a normal pet or else my friends may think I'm just a bit weird. My friends love my reptiles but not the centipedes, none of them even know what it is when I show them haha they think its a slug :?


----------



## Tildy (Jul 15, 2011)

Yay! I'm glad I'm not the only one with a zoo at home. I have been keeping (and sometimes breeding) a variety of animals since I was 7. They are much more tolerant and accepting than humans as a whole and I can't do without them. Currently i have:

1 amstaff x kelpie - Bella
2 moggie cats (from a shelter, one is shorthaired grey tabby named Lillian and the other is a long haired tortiseshell named Lola who has the neighbourhood dogs running scared).
1 QLD Bird Eating Tarantula spiderling named Anansai
1 Indian Ringneck Parrot named Shrek
4 fish tanks of guppies (they are breeding as they do best)
1 Pygmy Python named Miki
And farms of crickets, woodies, mealworms and earthworms

In the same house my mum has:
1 fish tank with goldfish and white clouds
and 1 cockatiel named Bowie (means yellow haired not after David Bowie)

This list for our house is a mega short one which I plan on expanding with a mate for shrek, scorpians, more birds, maybe breed mice when I increase my reptile collection enough. My wish list is massive!


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 15, 2011)

apart from reptillians and amphibians
i have some fishies, a dog, a rock, and LOTS of inverts (nearly hit 300 :shock: )


----------



## ryanm (Jul 15, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> LOTS of inverts (nearly hit 300 :shock: )



Nick, you really should see someone, you have a problem.


----------



## Australis (Jul 15, 2011)

guinea pigs


----------



## lizzypython (Jul 19, 2011)

I have 2 dogs a mastiffx boxer called Dora, a chihuahua called Juliet, a cat called Silly, a jap bantam rooster called Barry who thinks he's a parrot, a galah called Buddy who talks alot of randomness, 2 isa brown hens, 2 mixed breed bantam hens, Pair of indian ringnecks, pair of pink convicts and a big tank with various tropical fish mainly live bearers, 1 woma python called Stripes and 4 kids, Maton 11months, Bailey 2yrs, Tyler 4yrs and Jayana 5yrs oh and a rabbit called Princess.

Oh and i have 2 horses, misty and hero


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Jul 19, 2011)

My Babies.... 2 Jags missy & Brad, 1 Coastal Shauny, 1 Diamond Mix Jade, 1 Irian Jaya Sib Ashanti, 1 Striped ccp Mix Angel. last but Least My lovely German Shepherd Kaiser


----------



## Tigion (Aug 1, 2011)

i got a female staffy named Brena pronounced Bren ya 
and a male ridgeback x staffy named Conrad
and as soon as i get my licence ill have a bearded dragon
View attachment 212041


----------



## Chrisy (Aug 2, 2011)

I have 2 children, Tyler 9 & Jordan 8, 
2 cats Tigger and Princess 
2 woma's, Echo and Creapy 
1 bearded dragon still to be named
1 cocatiel, Fluff
I would love to have a dog again, I used to have a staffy, TJ (Tyler&Jordan) he was such a run a muck just like the kids.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a 1 child Matilda, nicknamed Pumpkin or Lil Miss M, depending on whether she being a good girl or a feral!

2 Aussie Bulldogs- Blocka and Lulu,
1 cat- Miaow
3 rats- Mouse (my daughter names most of our pets) and her 2 babies
1 Indian Ringneck- Birdie, he hates all except lil miss m.
6 goldfish.
1 B&Y Jungle 
1 Atherton Jangle- Naughty
1 MD- Darla


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 3, 2011)

I love the name Matilda! Hence why i named my Bredli Matilda! Its funny u mentioned the bird only liking your daughter.......ive found birds to be almost as 'loyal' as dogs when it comes to their owners......i had a cockatoo growing up that was exactly the same, 'ocki' loved me, but would make my brothers bleed! He would whistle & say 'love you' if i was around.....but anyone else......well they got hissing & a few 'naughty' words! Unfortunately we moved next door to an elderly home, & they complained about ocki's language, so he had to go, my aunt & uncle still have him, & when he isnt chasing them around the yard, he is still swearing his little head off! My uncle & him are slowly becoming 'friends' though, ocki has even stared saying 'love' again.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 3, 2011)

Cockatoos are one of the loyalest birds and as you said the can be like dogs. Ive always wanted one. 

Our last bird was "my" bird, he was a green cheek conure. He was the funniest little thing. He never went in his cage, was always on a stand or just cruising around the house. He had no fear whatsoever, the dogs would come inside and they were **** scared of him cos hed chase them around biting them!


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 3, 2011)

i have a spiny leaf insect, does that count?....


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 3, 2011)

frogboy77 said:


> i have a spiny leaf insect, does that count?....



Sure does, pets come in many shapes, sizes, breeds & species! & a spiny leaf insect, well thats pretty cool, i wouldnt think its a common pet, have u named it?


----------



## jesskie (Aug 3, 2011)

2 Shelties, Lochie & Piper, 2 cats Kiff & Jordy, small fish in skink enclosure (could be eaten havent checked today), 1 budgie... and some sheep. 

Plus my favourites the water skinks


----------



## D_flitton (Aug 3, 2011)

2 cats
2 turtles
2 bearded dragons
3 marbled geckoes
2 Stimson pythons
1 house trained women


----------



## cleobhp (Aug 5, 2011)

I have 1 Great Dane named Tzar, about 70 fish, 9 snakes, and about 50 lizzies living at my house.


----------



## c.bleasdale14 (Aug 5, 2011)

i have 3 NT fat tail marms, 1 diamond python (legs), 1 coastal (jiggsaw), 1 port mac (jumping beans), 1 woma (ladders), 1 staffy x pitty (tipsey), 1 sun conure parrot (AJ).


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 6, 2011)

Love the names, i named my brothers coastal 'legs'!


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 7, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> Sure does, pets come in many shapes, sizes, breeds & species! & a spiny leaf insect, well thats pretty cool, i wouldnt think its a common pet, have u named it?



no not yet, i got her at the newcastle reptile expo and she has now laided over 50 eggs, they are now incubating in a tub in my frog tank ( a toasty 30 degrees)..


----------



## Bec (Aug 7, 2011)

Our pets consist of
1 Diamond python 
1 Bredli 
1 Murray darling
1 Sharpei called Lillie 
1 inside ecelectus parrot called ecky (talks more than everyone else in the house)
1 hand raised Yellow Tail Black cockatoo called billy boy (his around 5-6 months and thinks his a baby) His just saying hello now
2 scorpians
1 fish called big red (female red devil)
Out the back we also have yellow tail and red tail black cockatoo's that we breed if they want to? also galahs,major mitchelles,rosella's,ring necks, sulpa crested cockatoos,corella's and a supurb parrot.


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 7, 2011)

10 fish --
5 Goldfish 
3 White Cloud Mountain Minnows
1 Zebra Danio
1 Rosy Barb

2 Dogs --
Rasta, M, Shih tzu x Maltese
Sheeba, F, unknown

3 Frogs --
2 Growling Grass Frogs, Akka and Jinin
1 Spotted Marsh Frog, unnamed

1 Lizard --
1 Centralian Blue-tongued Lizard, unnamed


----------



## EmmaMary (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a Chihuahua named Casper, two cats (Kain- black and white; and Jem- torti), inside fish ( Cloud, Skirmish, Foxy and Catto) and outside fish (Goldie, Blanche, Storm and Calico). Two Jungle pythons, Apollo and Starbuck. 

Except for the fish, all the animals are rescues and come with problems but that just makes them dearer to me  I never knew any as puppy/kitten/hatchie but they're still my fur/scale babies, and aggrivate me accordingly.


----------

